# Rattitouie(like the movie only spelled different)



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just love him. So full of spunk! He loves it on my shoulder and sometimes lays on my lap while I'm watching tv or reading 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

He's gorgeous! ;D

What color is he?


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure what it would be called but like a lightened peanut butter color.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Electricity (Apr 29, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I refer to this color as beige... I have two that are similar. I am not good at coloring and names of colors, though.
He's a cutie-pie!

Does your little man have a friend? Or, as this happens, is there a reason why he lives alone?
(Rats are hyper-social, though there are rarer situations that require rats to be lone-rangers.)


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got him from someone who thought he was female. He knocked up one of the girls. When they are born and ready I get to bring a male home. This guy was free and sooner than I expected to get him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Awww love him, so cute !!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

More pics of Rattitouie as he was exploring my bed He's usually out in the living room but my fiance is still getting used to him so I brought him in the room this morning 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Ratmom83 said:


> I got him from someone who thought he was female. He knocked up one of the girls. When they are born and ready I get to bring a male home. This guy was free and sooner than I expected to get him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! I am sure that was QUITE the surprise. Awesome that you will be bringing him home a friend!


----------

